

SVG animation demo - dredmorbius
http://www.bahfrah.org.uk/florence/playviewbox.xml

======
dredmorbius
Context, via @ddailey at Ello:

<quote>

Amazing animation from Bob Hopgood.

It may take a minute to load in your browser (use Chrome -- Bob writes: "There
is a very unobvious green square bottom right that you have to click to start
it."), but this is what people do with SVG:

[http://www.iw3c2.org/svg_animation/svg_animation/WWW2013/pla...](http://www.iw3c2.org/svg_animation/svg_animation/WWW2013/play.svg)
and
[http://www.bahfrah.org.uk/florence/playviewbox.xml](http://www.bahfrah.org.uk/florence/playviewbox.xml)

Bob has done the graphics for the opening welcome at the International WWW
Conference for the past umpty years, perhaps since CERN hosted the first one.
They are meeting right now (today) in Florence.

[https://ello.co/ddailey/post/9HJhzeQ_gf_QyenXlNYd7w](https://ello.co/ddailey/post/9HJhzeQ_gf_QyenXlNYd7w)

</quote>

David frequently shares his own and other's experiments with SVG, particularly
animation and other effects, I highly recommend his posts.

[https://ello.co/ddailey](https://ello.co/ddailey)

